# Feb 25/26 15" with lots of drifts!



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

by morning we had some huge drifts...solid 12 hours of plowing, some pictures are hard to see clearly because it was snowing so hard.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a GOOD one, for sure! You got a Cummins in the Dodge? What tires are you running? They look like my Wrangler DuraTracs. Awesome tires, excellent for pushing snow.

kevlars


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You guys in NB got hit pretty hard. I'm on Nova Scotia's South Shore and it was a rain event here till about 3 AM, then we had flash freezing, followed by snow and high wind.. Managed to do a little plowing today with both the truck, and then the tractor. Where are you in NB?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

kevlars;1254588 said:


> Looks like a GOOD one, for sure! You got a Cummins in the Dodge? What tires are you running? They look like my Wrangler DuraTracs. Awesome tires, excellent for pushing snow.
> 
> kevlars


Yup I got the cummins, i'm running 35" procomp extreme a/t...love them

i'm in moncton


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice truck and plow you have there! that cummins can move a lot of snow


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like an 8ft meyers with wings but hard to tell. Maybe you should update your signature.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea the cummins is a real monster its the truck that falls apart around it that bothers me,

but then i only got to drive the crap that he saved from the cash for clunkers deal lmao


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

yup 8 ft meyer with wings...wings are the best purchase for straight blades! Very frustrating to plow with no wings now


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the effect of the flash on the snow in the air, looks great! That snow was really cummin'  down!

I guess I like snow even in photos.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks good. that truck sure can push a lot of snow!


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey cmo, we recently had a big burst of large flake "popcorn" snow, very thick and hard to see through. I enjoyed it more from having seen your photos, in which I really admired the look of the snow in the air. Art helps us appreciate and perceive in the real world.

Thanks again for your photos.


----------

